# Hi ~ Newbie here 40&17weeks just got test results .



## BrendaKK

Hi Everyone , 
I'm Brenda here in the states VA to be exact , I had a friend recommed your site as a great place for support . I've been reading many of your post's about test's and I cannot tell you how awesome it is to know I'm not alone going thru all this . I'm 40 and I'm 17weeks with our second child my son jack is 3. I got the phone call yesterday that my Triple screen results were back and I feel very overwhelmed :cry::cry: The counselor said I tested positive and it was 1and6 screen ... with Jack I tested 1-60 and that scared me as he was my first and I did not know what I know now . With Jack we had the ultrasound and there were not markers so we declined a amino. 

I think if I had to do over again I would decline it .... 
I guess I'm just looking for some feedback&support . I"m suppose to go back at 19weeks for the ultrasound .. to which I put in call back to counselor as to why we are waiting 2more weeks.... I know with Jack they did it a little earlier than 19.:shrug:
Thank you 
Brenda


----------



## suzimc

I can't imagine how you feel honey as I've never had the testing but remember that right now its just a number not a diagnosis. Good luck, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## BrendaKK

Thank you Suzimc . You are correct it is not a diagnosis ...very good thought ..


----------



## mtnprotracy

Hi, Brenda. I agree with suzimc, but I understand how overwhelmed, scared, and confused you are. As difficult as it is, try not to focus on the results. You know how inaccurate triple screens can be ;). I'm sure if the numbers were screaming a diagnosis the doctors would have scheduled you earlier for the ultrasound. 

I am Tracy--I'm 40, too. I'm 7+3 right now and will have the 11 week screening for DS and other chromosomal abnormalities. I'm sort of close by--Western North Carolina, to be exact. 

Wishing you the best....you will find lots of support here :).

Tracy


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Brenda, and congrats! Try not to worry too much, your baby will be beautiful, regardless.


----------



## DeeM73

Hi Brenda,wishing you all the best,big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am wishing you all the best, try to relax and just take one thing in at a time and deal with that and then move on to the next. I know things will be ok. Sending much love and positive thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrendaKK

Thank you very much ladies for the welcome and support .( I'm planning on making a newbie post later :) I'm a bit more relaxed now I spoke to the counselor again and made her go over it all again and asked for my appt to be moved up which she did to Oct 6th !! My husband is in the navy and had to leave on very very short notice yesterday I did not get to share all this with him and I do not when he will be home so I'm pretty that added to my stress . I believe in God and I'm going to my best not to get side tracked and keep my eyes on him and his word .


----------



## Gia7777

Welcome and sending warm wishes that all goes well!


----------



## princessjulia

aw brenda huni we are right here for you i wouldnt worry to much no matter what yr havin gorgeous baby


----------



## zennie

Hi Brenda,
Welcome :flower:
My thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Welcome Brenda,
Most of us will have been are about to go through some form of additional screening - we are all here for each other and will be there for you too. Good luck with your next appointment I'm sure it will all be fine. FX for you and your baby x


----------



## BrendaKK

Thanks everyone for the support . It means alot !


----------



## Borboleta

Hi Brenda

I just went thru the same overwhelming feeling that you are going thru with this blood test. They scare you so much!! First I made the decision to not do the amnio but after not be able to sleep and worry non stop about it I told my husband I wanted to get it done. We went there 2 days ago and it was not bad at all. It hurts a little but nothing terrible. Now I am waiting for my results. I was actually 5 days earlier than I thought according to my ultrasound and we got to see baby and found out he is a little boy:). 
Please go online and read how many false positives are out there! And false negatives too. I have a friend that have the blood test done and it came back 1 out of 4 chances for ds baby and she did the amnio and everything came back normal. She has a healthy little boy and she had him with 41. 
I have made the decision that if I get pregnant again I will not do the blood test but go right to cvs or the amnio test. 
Hope we all get great results from all our tests:). God bless us:).


----------



## Mother Hen

I know you must be very scared, but it's just a risk ratio, it does not mean your baby will have a chromosome abnormality. I know someone who had a 1:3 risk and her baby had no chromosome abnormalities. I hope the same for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jtiki

Sending positive thoughts your way. Remember all you have right now is a risk factor and not an actual diagnosis. I hope I can remember my own advice tomorrow when I have my scan.


----------



## Caseys

I was given a 1:5 risk due to my blood test so went for the amnio at 16 weeks and was told my son is fine chromosomally. The doctor admitted I was one of the many women who get "false positives". I also know of someone who had a "false negative" and their daughter was born with I think trisomy 18 and she died right away. They've since gone on to have a healthy baby though. It's all a numbers game, so not fair to us.

Hang in there!!!


----------



## happymamma

Like everyone said, it's just numbers, I totally agree! I was told just by being older, our numbers are already up before they even do the bw or scan! Our age is factored in which drastically can change the ratio! If they were to take your same scan results, and your bw, but put in that you are say, 21 yrs old, the ratio would look so much better! I'm going to do some searches on this to make 100% sure, but its an rn who told me this was a fact.
Please, try not to worry too much. Keep in mind, God won't give you anything he thinks you can't handle! xxx


----------



## Rashaa

Not to sound irresponsible, but has any decided NOT to test for abnormalities? I am leaning this way, as I will love it, no matter what. My son has ADHD and ASD Spectrum {Asperger's}...I feel God gives us what we can handle...

what is everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## herbie

good luck hun xx hope all goes ok xxxx


----------



## BrendaKK

Hey Ladies again I say THANK YOU for you feedback and support it just helps so much to know you are not alone . I have the 3D ultrasound tomorrow at 11:30am ...... I will keep you posted .


----------



## Mbababy

***crossing my fingers*** all goes well for you!! I am awaiting my blood tests results right now...it is very scary.


----------



## April2012

good luck!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brenda :hugs:
Good luck today!


----------



## Mbababy

Hello....just wondering if there is an update?


----------

